# 430W bulb w/400W ballast?



## fleshstain (Mar 24, 2006)

i've got a 400W electronic ballast that runs either HPS or halides....my friend gave me a Hortilux 430W bulb....will the 400W ballast run the bulb at peak efficiency or just at 400W?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 24, 2006)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> i've got a 400W electronic ballast that runs either HPS or halides....my friend gave me a Hortilux 430W bulb....will the 400W ballast run the bulb at peak efficiency or just at 400W?


 I use a 400W for the same bulb and I've had no problems.


----------



## fleshstain (Mar 24, 2006)

i guess my main concern is the 30W differential....is this lowering the lumen output on the lamp since it's not running at 430W?....i guess i should just buy a light meter and compare the 2....


----------



## HK-Buddy (Mar 27, 2006)

One of the newer all electronic ballasts might not run properly with the wrong bulb, so I'd want to check with the manufacturer to be sure it wasn't going to develop into a problem.


----------



## Slowhand (Mar 27, 2006)

The 430 watt bulb runs on the 400 watt ballast because they don't even make a 430 watt ballast.If you buy a 430 watt system like i have you still get the 400 watt ballast.I hope this helps , so go ahead a run your 430 watt bulb.


----------



## fleshstain (Mar 27, 2006)

Slowhand said:
			
		

> The 430 watt bulb runs on the 400 watt ballast because they don't even make a 430 watt ballast.If you buy a 430 watt system like i have you still get the 400 watt ballast.I hope this helps , so go ahead a run your 430 watt bulb.


 
that's what i was hoping to hear....thanks Slowhand....


----------



## HK-Buddy (Mar 27, 2006)

Slowhand said:
			
		

> The 430 watt bulb runs on the 400 watt ballast because they don't even make a 430 watt ballast.If you buy a 430 watt system like i have you still get the 400 watt ballast.I hope this helps , so go ahead a run your 430 watt bulb.


 
Actually, there are several manufacturers of 430 Watt ballasts, according to the marketting.  But, I haven't found any overt issues with using a 430 watt bulb with a 400 watt ballast.  

HK


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 27, 2006)

HK-Buddy said:
			
		

> Actually, there are several manufacturers of 430 Watt ballasts, according to the marketing. But, I haven't found any overt issues with using a 430 watt bulb with a 400 watt ballast.
> 
> HK


That's interesting HK. I bought both of my Electronic 400W ballasts from BetterGrow Hydro, (BGH), and asked them specifically if the 430 Hortilux bulb would be appropriate for the Lumatek electronic ballasts. The person I spoke to assured me that the ballasts was fully capable of operating the 430 Hortilux HPS bulbs correctly. At the time, I looked, but didn't find a 430 Watt electronic ballast. That's why I called them. Perhaps I should have looked harder.

At least I know it's safe to do so. The ballasts/lights have been working since Jan 1st on this crop with no problems.

I have no idea if the bulbs are putting out the optimum lumens for that bulb. I'll bring a light meter home from work and see what their output is.

Can you save me some research and tell me the formula for converting from foot-candles to lumens? Something to plug into Excel would be nice if you've got it.

Also, if you have a link to a 430 Watt electronic ballast, that would be cool too.

And can you grow a couple of crops for me............Hahahahhahaaha


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 27, 2006)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> i guess my main concern is the 30W differential....is this lowering the lumen output on the lamp since it's not running at 430W?....i guess i should just buy a light meter and compare the 2....


I'm going to check with a lighting engineer and find out exactly what the deal is on this. My curiosity has been stirred.

Great question man.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 27, 2006)

My ballast is a digital Lumatek 400. Not Lumitek. I just found out that these are two different companies that make ballasts, but Lumitek doesn't make a 400 Watt digital ballast. You'd think the second one would have used a different name.

While I'm waiting on the answer to my specific question, here is a quote from thier page that pretty much says you can do what I've done. If I used a 430 Watt digital ballast, I might obtain more lumens, but I may be getting quite close to the Hortilux's rated output now by using the digital 400 ballast.

*From LUMATEK's Web Page:*

Lumatek ballasts are available in 250 watt, 400 watt and 600 watt .
Lumatek electronic ballasts feature a full 3 year exchange warranty
The Lumatek electronic ballast produces up to 30% more lumens than a standard core and coil (magnetic) ballast whilst drawing less electricity. The Lumatek ballast is completely silent (no more buzzing) and produces less heat than a standard ballast Because of lumatek's soft start technology the lamps last up to three times as long. Test data has shown that a Lumatek 600 watt ballast produces within 5% of the usable light of a 1000watt core and coil ballast! Digital ballasts also do not degrade like standard ballasts do. Over time magnetic ballasts become louder, produce less light, emit more heat and use more electricity. Electronic ballasts maintain their efficiency throughout their life span. 

Why choose an electronic ballast over a core-and-coil (magnetic) ballast? 
Fast start-up ...It reaches full brightness in under one minute; magnetic ballasts typically take about twenty minutes 
Completely silent ...you have to put your ear up to the ballast before you can detect the slightest sound 
Small compact design ...600watt ballast weighs less than 4.5 kilos compared to almost 20 kilos for magnetic ballasts. 
Produce less heat 
Cut-off circuitry ...Automatic cut off when a short is detected. For ultimate safety. 
Longer bulb life...Lumen output loss over time is dramatically less than with magnetic ballasts 
Fully interchangeable ...Lumatek ballasts can light both HPS and MH bulbs 
More lumen output...20%-30% more lumens output...More light equals more yield 
Using your same 600 watt bulb and the new lumatek ballast you get much higher (20%-30%) light output. More light equals more yield. You pay a little more for a lumatek ballast but with the same performance throughout the life of the ballast (as opposed to core and coil getting noisier and with worsening performance over time) you can save the extra initial outlay, over and over and over again


----------

